# Has anyone ever tried delivering for slice ???



## Willyg11

slice is a delivering app for local pizzerias


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

No, but I picked up an Uber Eats order at a local pizzeria a couple days ago and was looking through their coupons on the front counter while I was waiting for the order. One of the coupons was a promotion for Slice, so we must have it in our area. Maybe I'll give it a shot.

UPDATE: So I just looked into this a bit. Slice is not a delivery app, so nobody drives for Slice. It is an _ordering_ app. The pizzerias take care of delivery individually on their own. Slice just provides them a way to get their menu online without the technical overhead.


----------



## dryverjohn

The pizza place I know, gets orders from slice, but uses their own drivers.


----------



## Willyg11

Launchpad McQuack said:


> No, but I picked up an Uber Eats order at a local pizzeria a couple days ago and was looking through their coupons on the front counter while I was waiting for the order. One of the coupons was a promotion for Slice, so we must have it in our area. Maybe I'll give it a shot.
> 
> UPDATE: So I just looked into this a bit. Slice is not a delivery app, so nobody drives for Slice. It is an _ordering_ app. The pizzerias take care of delivery individually on their own. Slice just provides them a way to get their menu online without the technical overhead.


Ohhhhh the pizza guy told me someone comes and picks it up and he gets a lot of orders from slice


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

Willyg11 said:


> Ohhhhh the pizza guy told me someone comes and picks it up and he gets a lot of orders from slice


Here is what their web site says.

https://slicelife.com/pages/faq



Slice Web Site said:


> *How can I change my delivery information?*
> For delivery changes, reach out to the pizzeria directly via the number provided in your confirmation email. Each pizzeria takes care of their own deliveries and pickups.
> 
> *Do you have your own delivery drivers?*
> Slice integrates with its pizzeria partner's existing service model. When Slice partner shops offer delivery, they are staffed by the restaurant's employees and Slice is not involved in that aspect of the order fulfillment.


Maybe when the pizza guy told you "someone comes and picks it up" he was referring to the customer and not a delivery driver.


----------



## aeiou_-

You can make a deal with pizzerias to deliver those orders. I worked with a kid that had a bunch of contracts through grubhub, slice, etc. We would get pretty busy and the pay wasn't bad but inconsistent sometimes


----------

